# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  TBluetoothLE

## a.r.khoshghalb

سلام.
کسی بلده چه جوری از کامپوننت TBluetoothLE توی XE7 برای Multidevice استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام،

فیلم زیر بخشی از نشستهای Developers Skill Sprints هست که به همین موضوع می پردازد.

عنوان : Internet of Things using Bluetooth and XE7 with David I

لینک:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkAJxSU6Z5Y?vq=hd720&width=940&height=680

موفق باشید...

----------

